# Looking for 270mm wa gyuto



## jprez (May 9, 2016)

Hi everyone. This is my first post, but I'm a little bit familiar with the forum. I would like to ask your opinions on which knife should I buy. Here is a little more info.

I'm looking for a 270mm wa handle gyuto. Preferably carbon with stainless clad or one of the "super steels". I do all of the cutting styles, rock, chop, pull, push, so something with a nice flat spot and a gentle curve would be better. Edge retention has to be good since this will be use on a professional kitchen, 95% on soft to medium hard vegetables, some off bone protein.

Since my budget is $200 I have been thinking of this:
http://www.chefknivestogo.com/koaosu27gy.html
http://www.chefknivestogo.com/mayugy27.html
http://www.chefknivestogo.com/tagigy27.html

I'm all open to suggestions and to other vendors, preferably from the U.S.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

http://www.knivesandstones.com/syou...-aogami-super-stainless-cladding-by-kurosaki/

Aus but free shipping


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

The super steels (I assume you mean PM steels and the like?) are largely going to be closer to around $250-300+ for the 270mm size.

A note on the Yuki - it's kind of got a flat spot but I would consider it more very gentle continuous curve. Also it runs a little short, maybe 260-265mm. Just FYI. Knifewear also stocks the Yuki, and when the dollar isn't so weak vs other currencies, the Knifewear price is better than CKTG's

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-ki...ANAKA-knife-/261973230654?hash=item3cfed2443e A cheaper price for the Tanaka if you are okay with waiting a bit on shipping. Seems there was some supply issues with the Ginsan, so Tanaka Nashiji knives are now being made with VG-10 core steel. I don't know if that applies to the ones CKTG has in stock, it might be worth asking.

http://japanesechefsknife.com/SukenariSpecials.html#SukenariSpecials The Forged and Stamped Gingami 270mm Gyutos are very close to your budget range. Free shipping. When JCK does sales it's something like 10% off.

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...oducts/gesshin-uraku-270mm-stainless-wa-gyuto No frills good knife for the price.

Some of the e-tailers may have mid-year sales in June or July. Korin's was July of last year. I think (can someone confirm?) that Japanesechefsknife does a mid-year sale as well?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Maybe but not consistently. Also look at KKF buy sell trade forum. Lots of deals. Most i have bought are slightly used and i sharpen them anyway. You could post a want to buy thread there


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Though I've never owned a ginsanko knife I do know Shigeki's Tanaka's work and it's very well done.  Kohetsu knives are well executed as well.  Personally I'd get the Kohetsu as I'm fond of clad AS like my Hiromoto.  Hope you have a lot of board space.  The Tanaka Blue #2 gyuto's are stellar, but require a patina build as they are fully reactive.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Kohetsu grind was good, handle terrible on the western i saw. Wa handle version looks okay.


----------



## jprez (May 9, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your response. I'll will look into some of this knives and websites, some I haven't heard of.

+millionknives Is this knife http://www.knivesandstones.com/syou...-aogami-super-stainless-cladding-by-kurosaki/ same as this http://www.chefknivestogo.com/kuaskugy27.html . I have never heard of this website so I'll have to check reviews on it and check if import duty will not make it over budget. I'm afraid that if I get a sub par knife I'll get stuck with it. $200 on a knife while not a lot in the great scheme of knives, is a lot for me at this time.

+foody518 I'm not really interested on VG10, more on carbon or AS steel with stainless cladding. Nothing wrong with it but looking for something else. I'll take a look at your other suggestions.

+Mike9 The wa Kohetsu is my top choice at the moment, it seems to have all of my wants and needs. Do you know if this knife is stamped or hand made. I think might as well be hand mathematics since is not mono steel.

Thanks again my post seems rush but this is my 7th 16+ hour shift and I got f4 more to go


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

You know I made a mistake and confused Kohetsu with Goko.  I have two Goko blades and they are both really nicely done.  Unfortunately Goko doesn't make a 270 gyuto.  I'd still vote for the Kohetsu in Wa format.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Ah, thought by super steels you were referring to R2, SRS-15, Hap-40 and the like. My stainless suggestions were other things that could be considered along with the Tanaka Ginsan.

If 240 was okay I'd recommend Ikazuchi. Stainless clad AS, quite thin.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/itinomonn-kasumi-270mm-wa-gyuto/

$29 over your budget but it blows a lot of the other options out of the water in pure cutting performance. You might find it under $200 used


----------



## jprez (May 9, 2016)

foody518 said:


> Ah, thought by super steels you were referring to R2, SRS-15, Hap-40 and the like. My stainless suggestions were other things that could be considered along with the Tanaka Ginsan.
> 
> If 240 was okay I'd recommend Ikazuchi. Stainless clad AS, quite thin.


I guess I was just hopeful that someone knew about a knife with any of those steels on my budget, ut AS is great to, so I hear. This would be my first high end entry level jknife so is hard to decide.


----------



## jprez (May 9, 2016)

MillionsKnives said:


> http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/itinomonn-kasumi-270mm-wa-gyuto/
> 
> $29 over your budget but it blows a lot of the other options out of the water in pure cutting performance. You might find it under $200 used


Sound like another great suggestion, can wait to do some more research on my down time, whenever that mea be.


----------



## jprez (May 9, 2016)

Will introduce myself properly as soon as possible too, sorry guys


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

The Kurosaki on that CKTG link doesn't look to be stainless clad. The knivesandstones link is stainless clad. They are a good vendor just newer.

Second the Itinomonn it is a crazy good knife and he just got some 270mm back in stock.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@jprez Same maker on both but the CKTG one is not stianless clad.

Knivesandstones is australian based but free shipping, JNS is in denmark but again free shipping. I have never been hit with an import tax on anything whether from japanesenaturalstones, japanesechefsknife, or knivesandstones. Usually stuff gets here in 3 days and no additional taxes. You don't pay the VAT price, that is europe only. God bless America, the greatest consumer economy in the world.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

The Itinomon is a great bang for the buck knife and a solid performer.  Thin behind the edge and the V2 core holds an edge very well.  My 240 is my go to gyuto for everyday board work.


----------



## jprez (May 9, 2016)

Mike9 said:


> The Itinomon is a great bang for the buck knife and a solid performer. Thin behind the edge and the V2 core holds an edge very well. My 240 is my go to gyuto for everyday board work.


This is also a great deal, but someat above my already streched budget. Do need to research on V2 steel(never heard of it before), mainly how do it compare to AS on rust resistance and edge retention.


----------



## jprez (May 9, 2016)

This quickly has become more difficult than expected. I was sure I was going to get the Kohetsu AS. I open a pandora'so box, but that was my intention. I don't mind, I like that the fact that Im discovering new websites, brands and steels.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

G3 hiromoto under budget http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/Page4.html#GingamiNo.3

Not wa handle though


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

V2 sharpens like white steel i know because i had to repair some chips and move a bit of metal. Too many knives in the rotation to really keep track of edgr retention. I recommend microbeveling one side. Helps with edge retention and chipping. You can do very fast touch ups on finishing stone by just redoing the microbevel.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

I wouldn't necessarily get hung up on one steel. Everything mentioned so far is in a good hardness range. If you have a knife that is ground really well and goes through food like nothing, and there is lighter board contact, might that edge last comparably to a knife ground differently but made with a more wear resistant steel? Not to mention microbevels help quite a bit.


----------



## jprez (May 9, 2016)

I do understand that steel is just one part of the equation, and that my budget limit me somewhat. I have learned a lot just in this forum, I guess is not vendor specific. I knew there was more out there, and I want to know it all. I'm that kind of person. I really have not experienced any entry level high end knives, just the kohetsu hap40 that I had try run from one of my buddies. That thing is incredible, but not without cons. A 270 will take me 50 above my budget, which is 110 over my most expensive knife.

I really haven't much time but just to glance at the sites and knives recommended but I appreciate your knowledge. So far the kohetsu ad still my first choice but I'm really intrigued by uraku but there is very little info on this one. Some of the other knives sugested I would say they are better but over budget


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

270mm under $200 made by a master smith.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-ki...ANAKA-knife-/261973230654?hash=item3cfed2443e

Shigeki's work is quite good I've owned some. If you opt spring for EMS shipping you'll have it in a week usually.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Or G3 with a better handle whenever it comes back in stock http://www.knivesandstones.com/tana...o-270mm-with-custom-octagonal-bubinga-handle/

By the way outside of stainless clad carbon or stainless, there is the third option of monosteel semi-stainless you might find easier in your budget like this one http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/KAGAYAKICarboNextSeries.html


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

I think the Tanaka Nashiji line is going to be made using VG-10 core steel going forwards.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

True, but Shigeki's heat treat is so spot on I don't fore see problems with it. Here's another option and I had one of these a couple of years ago and it's a nice knife.


----------



## jprez (May 9, 2016)

That's an incredible deal on that Yoshihiro. Is on my top 3 list along with the kohetsu and the uraku.

Thanks again guys to show me more options that what I bargain for. Is incredibly busy these days and very little time to search for a knife.


----------

